# GFCI Problem



## jdmjr (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a GFCI that was not supplying power at the outlet but was resettable.  Downstream outlets were working.
There was 120v between the hot terminal and ground pin but not to white wire.
I have just replaced the GFCI with a new one and still no power at the outlet. It is resettable and "Correct wiring" indicator is lit.
Anyone know what's going on???


----------



## jdmjr (Jan 30, 2011)

Note also that when I trip the GFCI, the outlet then provides power.  Reset and the outlet power goes off.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, I'll help, but if you are not comfortable going into the panel box, please call a licensed electrician.
First kill the power at the main panel. Then,Check your "white" wire and follow it down back towards the panel box. And check in the box,  It should be on a silver bar connected through a screw.
And if it is loose, try to determine why, and who else is loose. Do you have aluminum silver wiring?
It sounds like the nuetral is loose. If your GFCI senses an imbalance between your Black - line load and your white- nuetral it will not work. GFCI outlets have nothing to do with grounds except they do not want you to become part of the grounded cuircut.

Hope this helps, and I'm sure an electrician will be by to explain more.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 30, 2011)

Also check right on the outlet after you kill the circut breaker that the incoming power is on the terminals marked "line" ( stamped into the back side of the outlet) and the outgoing power is on the "load" side. The white wire goes on the silver screw and the black on the gold screw.


----------



## jdmjr (Jan 31, 2011)

The wiring all appears correct and the connections are tight.  On the back of the GFCI it shows that jumpers should be connected to the load connectors (gold and silver).  Do I need to do that?  The instructions say that the line connections power the outlets, not load??


----------



## ajaynejr (Jan 31, 2011)

I have never heard of jumpers on the load connections of a GFCI.

Assuming it is properly connected, it is impossible for a GFCI receptacle unit to have its own receptacles dead and downstream receptacles daisy chained to its load terminals live.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 31, 2011)

Line is incoming and load is out going, someone hooked it up backwards. By doing that nothing behond the outlet is protectected.


----------



## donaldr (Jun 2, 2011)

you see to have line and load confussed    the line is the hot wires coming into the box a black and a white normally   and the load is the black and the white going down stream


----------

